# local game or society? se9



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 27, 2013)

so far this year ive played on and off, got a lot of work on plus wedding season coming up and her in doors is nagging away about diy bits and bobs. that said when i do get a free slot i like to take fill advantage of it. my ususal playing partner though is constantly letting me down, today being the fimal straw, not letting me know he couldmt play until almost midnight last noght (tee off was 7 this morning) ive ended up going to a demo day at ag. i dont mind playing on my own, but id rarher have a bot of company. so does anybody on here know of any societies in se london/n kent area i could join? or perhaps there are a few other forumites in the same sort of position as me? 

if i thought i had the time to use it id just join a local course, but id just be throwimg money away.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 27, 2013)

sorry about the spelling, keyboard is shot!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2013)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			sorry about the spelling, keyboard is shot!
		
Click to expand...

Keyboard is really shot, or was that a spelling mistake too?


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 27, 2013)

Keyboard saved me from an infraction there


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 27, 2013)

Most local pay and plays will have some sort of membership.

My last course had one that would suit you and your situation perfect.

Â£60 per year then discounted green fees of about Â£27 a round

For this you get:

A pre booked tee slot of 9:00-9:30 every Sunday with no booking, just rock up and play 

Around 40 comps per year in a mix of formats

Inter club comps

And a congu registered handicap

Its a great little club the other side of Bromley ideal if you do not want to last out for a years subs.

I know high elms also does a similar thing


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 27, 2013)

sounds great, which course is that mate?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2013)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			sounds great, which course is that mate?
		
Click to expand...

Addington court, the champs course.  If that's too far high elms is between biggin hill and Orpington 

If you want the contact details ping me a pm and ill send you the secretary's number


----------



## jchubs (Apr 28, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Addington court, the champs course.  If that's too far high elms is between biggin hill and Orpington 

If you want the contact details ping me a pm and ill send you the secretary's number
		
Click to expand...

Or you could play the Surrey Tour!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Or you could play the Surrey Tour!
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest that but im sure the op is self employed 

The tour is great and now the weather is with us it's going to get even better............ Even if Jim is stiffin 3w's pin high on 310 yard par 4's


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2013)

you could get invoved with these guys; sound made for your needs = http://scctour.co.uk/

met a few that play with them and they seem friendly 

or, of course, 

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/tours/surrey-golf-tour.htm is just the M25 away - some in the above play in this as well.

both great ways to play the sort of courses you might want to commit to next season; but in a competitive environment.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just read their site 

http://scctour.co.uk/

Looks like good fun, well organised and a very good way to play competetive golf.


----------



## jchubs (Apr 29, 2013)

And the Surrey Tour 2013 - The Race to Stoke Park... What did you think to that? GM gm forumites keep winning it!!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 29, 2013)

Both look great, unfortunately though the majority of dates to play are on week days, as self employed its gotta be weekend only for me i'm afraid, the wife would slaughter me


----------



## Holty (Apr 30, 2013)

you'd be welcome to come play around Kings Hill (near West Malling) with me if you fancied a game every now and then!


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Apr 30, 2013)

Where about in se London are you? My club Ilford is doing full membership at Â£10 a week! good few different inter club swindles play all week, good group go out on a Wednesday afternoon and Friday afternoons during the week.

Course was in fantastic condition this weekend gone, had a county club game on sunday and the visiting team kept complimenting us on the condition of the greens etc.

www.ilfordgolfclub.co.uk


----------

